# Eight Songs



## RomyK. (6 mo ago)

__
https://soundcloud.com/romy-krug%2Feight-songs

Calamity Jane
Little Texas Lady
Only Me Left To Blame 
The Sad Clown
Left Alone To Fight
Start To Think He Can Fly
I’m Flying Away
Little Bird


----------



## RomyK. (6 mo ago)

Little Texas Lady

This is a song about a Transgender in Texas


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Is that you singing if I may be so bold?


----------



## RomyK. (6 mo ago)

RomyK. said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/romy-krug%2Feight-songs
> 
> Calamity Jane
> ...





Rogerx said:


> Is that you singing if I may be so bold?


yes, that’s me


----------

